# Dingos



## sha_luvz_pythons (Oct 29, 2007)

is it legal to keep dingos as pets in VIC cos i want to get 1
cheers
Sha


----------



## NinaPeas (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know if it is or isn't, but it's not a good idea safety wise, you can't have them around small children or pets, as their natural predatory instincts take over.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Oct 29, 2007)

there's a thread on this already - apparently they can't really be tamed.... sure there isn't a domestic dog you like?


----------



## sha_luvz_pythons (Oct 29, 2007)

ok,
but what about if i like grew it up from a puppy?


----------



## sha_luvz_pythons (Oct 29, 2007)

nah its not domestic, i dont have 1 but there just nice dogs.
lol


----------



## sha_luvz_pythons (Oct 29, 2007)

brb in 15 min


----------



## NinaPeas (Oct 29, 2007)

Even if you get them from a puppy, they don't tame, just like wolves and foxes


----------



## Thumpage44 (Oct 29, 2007)

The reptile center near where i live keeps 4 or 5.. they seem pretty tame but they are kept in a large fenced area.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 29, 2007)

THey can seem tame - and then when your back is turned maul you. They really can't be trusted.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 29, 2007)

A relative looked into getting them, apparently you can keep them in Vic but you need a pest permit? There are also minimum caging requirements and they must be fully enclosed. They are also not cheap for a pure bred one.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2007)

A guy across the road from me owns a pure alpine dingo, very docile and quite dog ( quite meaning friendly, as dingoes don't bark) though he had to put up 8 foot cyclone mesh fences to stop it escaping, as it jumped his 6 foot fences. He walks it many Km's EVERY day.


----------



## grim adventures (Oct 29, 2007)

A DINGO STOLE MY BABY!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bylo (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a friend who has them on a property and he said they howl all night so if your thinking of getting one consider the noise


----------



## JasonL (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I think there are many better options, not an ideal pet.


----------



## aiden.w (Oct 29, 2007)

Alot of the Dingos i've seen are not pure, they have interbred with domesticated dogs. I think it would be hard to find PURE dingos even if you could keep them legally.


----------



## sha_luvz_pythons (Oct 29, 2007)

back


----------



## sha_luvz_pythons (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks every1


----------



## MatE (Oct 29, 2007)

Get a blue healer or kelpie about the closest you will get lol.


----------



## herpie boy (Oct 29, 2007)

you can keep them in victoria, you are required by law to have a 10ft fence or caged encloser. they can be tamed and i would trust one of them over a bull arab or anyother pig dog ,thousands of people keep them in suburban back yards with kids(morons).the ones at healsville sactuary are gorgeous


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 29, 2007)

You will looking at around 1k for a pure bred pup


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 29, 2007)

I teach dog training, have talked with several people who have worked with dingoes and have seen a couple of crosses at dog club. They never last long at the club because of difficulty training - definitely for those with some serious animal behaviour experience and knowledge. The behaviour of dingoes is really different from dogs. If they don't bond with you properly when they are pups you are in big trouble. They will never be as affectionate and playful as a regular dog. Regular dogs have more puppy behaviour all of their lives (playful, open to new experiences and people); dingoes grow up quickly. If you just like the look, get a similar looking dog. If you are really interested in animal behaviour and are willing to make a 15 year commitment to a challenging animal, get the fencing recommended by others on this thread and go for it.


----------



## wil (Oct 29, 2007)

their is one down the road that is supposed to be really tame ,but when i drove past yesterday it had the next door neighbours goat in its mouth


----------



## Khagan (Oct 29, 2007)

wil said:


> their is one down the road that is supposed to be really tame ,but when i drove past yesterday it had the next door neighbours goat in its mouth



Sounds real tame :lol:.

I think you should just look for a domestic dog, because a dingo isn't just something you can have for the novelty of it.. Say it turns out to not be very tame at all what would you do then? You can't just get rid of it if you get sick of it after awhile.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2007)

pythonmum said:


> I teach dog training, have talked with several people who have worked with dingoes and have seen a couple of crosses at dog club. They never last long at the club because of difficulty training - definitely for those with some serious animal behaviour experience and knowledge. The behaviour of dingoes is really different from dogs. If they don't bond with you properly when they are pups you are in big trouble. They will never be as affectionate and playful as a regular dog. Regular dogs have more puppy behaviour all of their lives (playful, open to new experiences and people); dingoes grow up quickly. If you just like the look, get a similar looking dog. If you are really interested in animal behaviour and are willing to make a 15 year commitment to a challenging animal, get the fencing recommended by others on this thread and go for it.



Hmmm and here I was thinking most of you are talking through your hat and happy with your American pitbulls and cattle dogs :lol: I think like anything given the time, effort and overall passion you can make almost anything work.

I've given it some consideration before (in wanting to own one) and found a contact I will forward onto the author of the thread who does breed perhaps the purest bloodline of dingo this side of Fraser Island. Pups generally sell for $300 each, but breeders are given a strict time-frame of when to sell the pups. What happens to them after that I have no idea.

Here are my daughters with the Mum and Dad of the dingo breeder I met.

(ps: it is blatantly obvious when you interact with these dogs that they ARE NOT your typical dog, and being that they are a pack animal, I think younger members of the family might have a power struggle with these dogs at times if it's not nipped in the bud early- anyway, I'm by no means any sort of expert, hell, I can't even get my Cavoodle to fetch a stick :lol


----------



## Shimarah (Oct 29, 2007)

Dingoes are naturally very shy timid animals, their behaviour is much more like a wolf than it is a domestic dog.You will never fully domesticate a dingo they will always have their natural hunting instincts and in my opinion to try and domestic such a beautiful & free spirit simply isnt fair. On top of that they are a pack animal, to keep one in a back yard type set up, again simply wouldnt be fair. Unless you have a great deal of expertise in canine behaviour and knowledge and all the time in the world I most definitely would never recommend one as a pet.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2007)

Funny, people say that about snakes


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey moose is that the breeder in Castlemaine or Toolern Vale?


----------



## Shimarah (Oct 29, 2007)

That is true Moose but do those people that say that in regards to snakes know anything much about them??


----------



## scorps (Oct 29, 2007)

yous are all like their not domesticated dont keep them uhm yous have reptiles lol


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2007)

I would get one if i had the space and lived in a state where it was legal. Sure they arnt a normal boring domestic dog, but if someone wanted one of them why would they want a dingo :?

They would definately make better pets than any reptile. Also keep in mind many domestic dogs havnt yet been bred into stupid fluffy toys and also still have natural instincts to kill, mate(unless you surgically modify them) and roam free. All the p[roblems i have heard ppl mention about the dingoes exist with other domestic breeds to(although generally to a lesser extent). I would imagine cattle dogs would actually be worse.

Without ppl keeping and breeding these dogs in captivity they will only ever exist on fraser in their true form and i think that is sad.


----------



## Shimarah (Oct 29, 2007)

I do have quite a bit of experience working with dingoes. I love my babies to bits and I trust them with my life, but having said this I still would never recommend one as a pet. As I said before they are a pack animal and unless you can provide them with a nice strong pack, the correct facilities, be able to invest a LOT of time with them and provide the correct enrichment activites to keep them mentally stimulated, then I dont think its fair to keep them in a backyard set up.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Shimarah said:


> That is true Moose but do those people that say that in regards to snakes know anything much about them??



No  Probably not. About as much as I know :lol:

She lives somewhere over near Warrandyte JP2. If there was anyone who could tell you what to expect from these animals it would be her. She's very passionate about them, to the point of obsessive.

Her website is: www.dingo.org.au


----------



## Hickson (Oct 30, 2007)

Shimarah said:


> I do have quite a bit of experience working with dingoes. I love my babies to bits and I trust them with my life, but having said this I still would never recommend one as a pet. As I said before they are a pack animal and unless you can provide them with a nice strong pack, the correct facilities, be able to invest a LOT of time with them and provide the correct enrichment activites to keep them mentally stimulated, then I dont think its fair to keep them in a backyard set up.



Shimarah: who is the alpha in your pack?



HIx


----------



## bump73 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's an interesting link for those who think Dingo's are no good as pets

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...g/2007/06/09/1181089389612.html?s_cid=rss_smh

Ben


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 30, 2007)

Personally I can’t see what all the fuss is about ! .....I'd much rather have a dingo as a pet than a croc. 

(These are not questions for the people that made the original comments, but it would be nice to hear 
*anyone’s *sensible opinions on my babblings about the subject ) 

their natural predatory instincts take over!"..... "They really can't be trusted Couldn’t that be said for most animals in captivity? Esp. including reptiles. 

A dingo isn't just something you can have for the novelty of it How many people buy herps (or any animal for that matter) and get bored with them after a short time? ! 

They are a pack animal Thats what i thought, as alot of dogs prefer to live in large packs ....but according to the info I read, it says they tend to live in small family groups of 2/3 maybe 4's and sometimes group together in larger numbers to hunt. (Is this correct?) 

To keep one in a back yard type set up, simply wouldn’t be fair. But people already keep croc's / lacie's / parrot's / small native mammal's ...etc etc in this way, so why would a dingo be any different ?

Provide them with the correct facilities, & be able to invest a lot of time with them and provide the correct enrichment activities to keep them mentally stimulated, Shouldn’t we be doing this already for virtually every specie that’s kept in captivity ? even domesticated cats & dogs ?

As scorps has already pointed out 99% on here keep unpredictable herps in confined spaces ! Some of us have venomous snakes & spiders/insects etc....& ive kept phyllobates terribilis.....much more dangerous that a dingo surely :?!!

If someone here wants the challenge of keeping something like a dingo, then as long as they do provide the correct care, then personally I can’t see a problem......go for it & let us know how you get on.

(Please don’t PM me and tell me how HUGE you’re pets enclosure is, unless of course it’s bigger than the natural habitat it evolved in:lol


----------



## bump73 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll just add that as far as my experience with dogs goes ( 3 years of electrical and cable tv installs in domestic premises) It is the Terriers, silky, aus and jack russell, that are responsible for the most attacks..

Figures don't show this, but who would report a silky terrier bite on the ankle,:lol: but in my experience the owners seem to have less control of them as they don't think they are a threat. So they allow them to be aggressive and call it cute:evil:


----------



## mummydolittle (Oct 30, 2007)

I thought I would just throw my 2 cents worth in.

I grew up with a dingo as my first dog, when I was born the dog was 18months old and we never had an issue. The dingo (satan) was the best dog/friend that I had as a toddler.

I now breed pure bred English Staffies and they are very similar to dingoes with their pack instinct.

Like I said JMO.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't know about them being pack animals. All of the dingoes i have seen in a wild setting have been solitary and i have seen alot of wild dingoes. Maybe they only band together in a hunting scenario.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> A dingo isn't just something you can have for the novelty of it How many people buy herps (or any animal for that matter) and get bored with them after a short time? !



How many herps can people purchase without already having years of experience that could turn around in a blink of an eye and attack causing some bad damage? Sure they are both wild animals and even domestic dogs can be viscous but i don't feel a dingo should be something you get without any experience or good knowledge just 'cause you like them'.

Theres also a difference between being able to get rid of herps and a dingo, there would be a ton of people who would take a herp off your hands if you didn't want it anymore even if it wasn't very tame.. Where as a dingo if it doesn't receive the right upbringing and isn't very good with humans especially strangers how many people can you say would be willing to take it once you've had enough (Or even just any dingo for that matter)? What are you gonna do with it then? Have it put down?


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2007)

bump73 said:


> Here's an interesting link for those who think Dingo's are no good as pets
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...g/2007/06/09/1181089389612.html?s_cid=rss_smh
> 
> Ben



This article dosnt mean anything, it dosnt indicate at all that they have taken any reasonable approach at coming to their conclusions, by the logic of this article lions are safe because they have attacked less ppl in NSW than rotties have.


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> How many herps can people purchase without already having years of experience that could turn around in a blink of an eye and attack causing some bad damage? Sure they are both wild animals and even domestic dogs can be viscous but i don't feel a dingo should be something you get without any experience or good knowledge just 'cause you like them'.



Scrub pythons have killed more ppl than dingos as far as i know, some ppl are even silly enough to trust them. Large goannas could also kill if you are dumb enough to hold them near your throat(as some idiots do). A dog on the other hand CAN be trusted if you know it, probably more so than a human in many cases. I agree that they arnt something you should get without good knowledge same as any other animal really. It would be interesting to know if dingo breeders are willing to sell them to idiots who dont know what their getting into, i would suspect they would actually care about their animals and the reputation of the species.


----------



## bump73 (Oct 30, 2007)

cris said:


> This article dosnt mean anything, it dosnt indicate at all that they have taken any reasonable approach at coming to their conclusions, by the logic of this article lions are safe because they have attacked less ppl in NSW than rotties have.


 
Well it looks at the total number kept and the reported cases of attack... How else would you approach it????


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

cris said:


> Scrub pythons have killed more ppl than dingos as far as i know, some ppl are even silly enough to trust them. Large goannas could also kill if you are dumb enough to hold them near your throat(as some idiots do). A dog on the other hand CAN be trusted if you know it, probably more so than a human in many cases. I agree that they arnt something you should get without good knowledge same as any other animal really. It would be interesting to know if dingo breeders are willing to sell them to idiots who dont know what their getting into, i would suspect they would actually care about their animals and the reputation of the species.



Scrub are class 2 and there is only 1 big class 1 monitor as far as i can tell (In NSW at least).


----------



## Veredus (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan Scrubbies are class 2 in NSW but in Queensland they are class 1, and any large python is quite capable of killing a human. 

Cris your lion comparison is flawed, they are not kept outside of zoos in NSW (at least not legally and in relatively high frequency) and the article is based on a comparison of frequency of attacks vs number of registered animals which seems actually a fairly reliable way to consider it.


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Scrub are class 2 and there is only 1 big class 1 monitor as far as i can tell (In NSW at least).



Fair enough, in qld we can keep a scrubby or lace monitor as a first reptile, yet cant keep dingoes :? Im not against ppl keeping any native animals and its the job of the person getting it to make sure they can look after it safely, noone else.

Bump73, a good way to look at how dangerous a dog is, would be by looking at cases where HUMANS were severely injured or killed when not tresspassing on the dogs property or doing something else to cause the attack. It also includes attacks on animals, i would be extremely supprised if there was a breed of dog that wouldnt attack another animal. Out of all of the attacks only 30 something needed to go to hospital IMO they would be about the only ones worth looking at when working out what is dangerous. I just think its a weak case for saying dingos are one of he safest species to keep. Im also not really a fan off ppl labling breeds of dogs as being bad, as i have a rotti and they usually cop a lot of the flak from ppl like this journalist. Dog attacks are usually the fault of the owners or victims rather than the dog yet it gets killed(not often enough according to the journalist).


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Veredus said:


> Khagan Scrubbies are class 2 in NSW but in Queensland they are class 1, and any large python is quite capable of killing a human.



True, but i dunno i can't imagine a python getting in a position to kill you unless you let it.. Like letting it get near your neck or something. Where as a dingo is in the position any time your in the same space as it.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> True, but i dunno i can't imagine a python getting in a position to kill you unless you let it.. Like letting it get near your neck or something. Where as a dingo is in the position any time your in the same space as it.



Well there has been a recorded death from an adult scrubbie but none as far as i know from dongoes. I think dingoes are a more common pet too.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

I should say captive animals, not wild ones.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Well there has been a recorded death from an adult scrubbie but none as far as i know from dongoes. I think dingoes are a more common pet too.



Well regardless i don't think dingo's should be given to people who want one just cause they like them but have no knowledge or experience with them, though the same should be true with scrubby's.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 30, 2007)

bump73 said:


> I'll just add that as far as my experience with dogs goes ( 3 years of electrical and cable tv installs in domestic premises) It is the Terriers, silky, aus and jack russell, that are responsible for the most attacks..
> 
> Figures don't show this, but who would report a silky terrier bite on the ankle,:lol: but in my experience the owners seem to have less control of them as they don't think they are a threat. So they allow them to be aggressive and call it cute:evil:


 
Don Burke looked at dogs dumped at the RSPCA and found Maltese were the most dumped for barking and biting. Lots of little dogs are poorly bred and are allowed to get away with behaviour which would not be tolerated (too dangerous) in a big dog. I think terriers are lousy for children because they get so excited and love to bite things. Yes, there are exceptions, but lots of these dogs get dumped or shoved in the backyard and forgotten. Don't get me started on the number of working dogs (cattle, kelpie, collie) dumped in small suburban backyards going insane...


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Well regardless i don't think dingo's should be given to people who want one just cause they like them but have no knowledge or experience with them, though the same should be true with scrubby's.



Same should be true with all animals.

Although i think liking them is possibly one of the most important attributes of a potential new owner.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Same should be true with all animals.
> 
> Although i think liking them is possibly one of the most important attributes of a potential new owner.



Ya gotta watch out for them goldfish, potential killers .


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Ya gotta watch out for them goldfish, potential killers .



A gold fish with someone who has no idea how to look after it is as good as dead, and then there are hygene issues that unless you know what is what can make you pretty sick.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Dingos make great pets. There is no doubt about it. Allergy sufferers don't react to Dingos, they are quiet natured, more content to sit by you rather than jump all over you, look bloody fantastic

As to all the "but if you don't look after it properly or don't raise it properly you'll have a dangerous animal" arguments, doesn't this apply to ALL animals. If you mistreat any animal then expect the worst. 

I'd rather a bite from an angry dingo than a kick from an angry horse.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> A gold fish with someone who has no idea how to look after it is as good as dead, and then there are hygene issues that unless you know what is what can make you pretty sick.



My point was you shouldn't be getting a potentially dangerous animal while having no experience or knowledge with it and only because 'you'd like one'.. Ofcourse any animal could be as good as dead when you dunno how to care for it perfectly but everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> My point was you shouldn't be getting a potentially dangerous animal while having no experience or knowledge with it and only because 'you'd like one'.. Ofcourse any animal could be as good as dead when you dunno how to care for it perfectly but everyone has to start somewhere.



ALL dogs are potentially dangerous not just wild ones Khagan, they are all of the canine family, they are all carnivorous. They were all designed to kill, to eat meat. 

You seem to have some impression that Dingos are in a class of their own.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Ur right you do have to start somewhere and liking the animal is a pretty good start!


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas said:


> ALL dogs are potentially dangerous not just wild ones Khagan, they are all of the canine family, they are all carnivorous. They were all designed to kill, to eat meat.
> 
> You seem to have some impression that Dingos are in a class of their own.



Yes i know they are all dogs, but domestic dogs have been domesticated over a loooong time where as Dingos havent.. This isn't gonna get anywhere anyways cause everyone thinks something different.. But i still stand by that a Dingo shouldn't be given to average joe's cause they 'would like one'.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Yes i know they are all dogs, but domestic dogs have been domesticated over a loooong time where as Dingos havent.. This isn't gonna get anywhere anyways cause everyone thinks something different.. But i still stand by that a Dingo shouldn't be given to average joe's cause they 'would like one'.



Then what is a good enough reason to won one?


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

"the modern dingo appears to be a relatively pure-bred descendant of one of the earliest domestications."
thats from wikipedia, which indicates that dingos ARE a type of domesticated dog, albeit an old one that has gone feral again


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Jen said:


> "the modern dingo appears to be a relatively pure-bred descendant of one of the earliest domestications."
> thats from wikipedia, which indicates that dingos ARE a type of domesticated dog, albeit an old one that has gone feral again



There's domestication and then there's domestication. It happens at all different levels. You couldn't compare the domestication level of two different species.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Then what is a good enough reason to won one?



Ok my bad, i submit. Anyone who wants a Dingo should just go out and get one just cause they feel like it, without knowing anything about them or having any experience with them or having the correct facilities for them, but it's all good cause you want one so it must be right.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Yes i know they are all dogs, but domestic dogs have been domesticated over a loooong time where as Dingos havent.. This isn't gonna get anywhere anyways cause everyone thinks something different.. But i still stand by that a Dingo shouldn't be given to average joe's cause they 'would like one'.



How could they be anymore dangerous than an animal that has been bred to fight, to kill, as guard dogs etc? 

These dogs are available to who ever wants one. 

Why regulate Dingo ownership but not bully's etc. What about dogs that people are breeding for pigging??? Have you been around pig dogs? They are DANGEROUS. They aren't just running off instinct, they are trained to kill but hey, lets just give them out, would you like fries and a gun with that


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Why regulate Dingo ownership but not bully's etc.



Actually bully's ARE regulated here.. Something along the lines of you're not allowed to sell or purchase one, all current owned ones must be desexed, muzzled at all times and in an appropriately enclosed area.

Well that's here atleast, i can't make your area enforce these rules .


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Ok my bad, i submit. Anyone who wants a Dingo should just go out and get one just cause they feel like it, without knowing anything about them or having any experience with them or having the correct facilities for them, but it's all good cause you want one so it must be right.



Then how do you propose Dingos are regulated?? 

What knowledge do you suggest be gained prior to purchase?


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

Of course not! i would consider human kept snakes to be 'domesticated' - they live inside and would probably die very quickly if released, but i would never leave a child unnattended with, say, a large scrubby. Having said that, i don't leave children alone with any type of dog, regardless of size. Our tiny maltese was on the dangerous dog list of the electric board, having any kind of pet comes down to responsibilty. Don't bother with a dingo, there are plkenty of dingo looking dogs out there without the problems of a real one


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Ok my bad, i submit. Anyone who wants a Dingo should just go out and get one just cause they feel like it, without knowing anything about them or having any experience with them or having the correct facilities for them, but it's all good cause you want one so it must be right.



So what are you saying? That if you want a certain pet you shouldn't get one? We all know you need to have knowledge of ANY ANIMAL YOU ARE GOING TO CARE FOR!

Wanting to have a certain animal is the best reason to get one! Do you think that making money is a better reason? Do you think as a trophy animal is better? To show off that you can afford one is better?


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> So what are you saying? That if you want a certain pet you shouldn't get one? We all know you need to have knowledge of ANY GOD DAMN ANIMAL YOU ARE GOING TO CARE FOR!
> 
> Wanting to have a certain animal is the best reason to get one! Do you think that making money is a better reason? Do you think as a trophy animal is better? To show off that you can afford one is better?



Well, i want a kangaroo, a wombat, a koala, a tassie devil and an echidna.. So i should be allowed one with only reading about them just cause i like them yeah?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Well, i want a kangaroo, a wombat, a koala, a tassie devil and an echidna.. So i should be allowed one with only reading about them just cause i like them yeah?



OMG!

There is a massive difference between any species of dog and any species of marsupial. But yes if you like them and you think you can look after one go for gold!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Well, i want a kangaroo, a wombat, a koala, a tassie devil and an echidna.. So i should be allowed one with only reading about them just cause i like them yeah?



They are native Fauna, permits are required. but thats not what you are saying. 

What you have been putting across is that wanting to get a Dingo isn't a good enough reason to get one.

What is then. What are the gounds for getting one?

Knowledge?? If you don't know how to care for an animal then you shouldn't buy one. Its quite simple.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll ask you again. What is the best reason to own an animal? If not because you like them?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I'll ask you again. What is the best reason to own an animal? If not because you like them?



But its a Dingo.....you can't own a Dingo just because you want one.....its a dingo:shock::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas said:


> But its a Dingo.....you can't own a Dingo just because you want one.....its a dingo:shock::lol:



I guess i just needed to hear it from someone else. :rollseyes:


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok you guys seem to be taking what i have said about getting one just cause you want one in a different direction it was meant.. A dingo shouldn't be gotten when you know nothing about them, have no experience with them and possibly not even the proper facilities to care for them.. A dingo is a dog in essence but it is not really the same as just having an average dog.


If you guys reckon every average Joe should get a dingo then ok that's your opinion, mine is different and you aren't going to change it no matter how good of a reason you think just wanting one is.

Lucas are you saying a Dingo isn't native fauna? It shouldn't have the same standards?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with owning a Dingo Khagan. If someone wants one then that is a perfect reason to get one. Yes, they should know a little about it first.

A dingo isn't the bogey man. It won't devour your children and terrorise the neighbourhood. It won't steal you car, it may crap on your lawn though.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Lucas are you saying a Dingo isn't native fauna? It shouldn't have the same standards?



Dingo's were introduced from Thailand somewhere between 3000 and 5000 years ago.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas said:


> There is nothing wrong with owning a Dingo Khagan.



I never said there was anything wrong with owning one, as long as it has the care required.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Dingo's were introduced from Thailand somewhere between 3000 and 5000 years ago.



I think a lot of people would still consider them apart of Australia as any other native fauna.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas said:


> If someone wants one then that is a perfect reason to get one. Yes, they should know a little about it first.
> 
> .





Hense the rest of that line:lol:


----------



## Jen (Oct 30, 2007)

people keep talking about them taking kids, i know that there have been several attacks up on fraser, but that was by starving animals. If a pet is taken care of, and the owner is responsible and knows what they are about, why not have one? personally i wouldn't, but thats me. The whole 'dingo took my baby' has been proven, but domesticated breeds maul kids everyday


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> Ok you guys seem to be taking what i have said about getting one just cause you want one in a different direction it was meant.. A dingo shouldn't be gotten when you know nothing about them, have no experience with them and possibly not even the proper facilities to care for them.. A dingo is a dog in essence but it is not really the same as just having an average dog.
> 
> 
> If you guys reckon every average Joe should get a dingo then ok that's your opinion, mine is different and you aren't going to change it no matter how good of a reason you think just wanting one is.
> ...



They aren't actually native fauna they are naturalised fauna, rather big difference.

You need to re-read my posts. I have never said that people who cannot care for them should get them. I said that liking them or wanting one is one of the best reasons to get one. Unless you have a better reason.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 30, 2007)

Khagan said:


> I think a lot of people would still consider them apart of Australia as any other native fauna.



I think of them as native but there are alot of people on the fence. Alot of people think of them as introduced.

Are pigs, goats, horses, cats etc going to become native after a few thousand years?


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 30, 2007)

Jen said:


> Of course not! i would consider human kept snakes to be 'domesticated' - they live inside and would probably die very quickly if released,


 
I think any snake or lizard would be fine if it was released back into the wild....dont you have cornsnakes somewhere in aus ? theyve been in captivity for decades now, but have no problem in surviving....even in a forgien land !! Apparently there is a specie of american rat snake living in the wild in Wales(uk) & has been for the past 10yrs (female escaped from a local zoo)



Khagan said:


> Well, i want a kangaroo, a wombat, a koala, a tassie devil and an echidna.. So i should be allowed one with only reading about them just cause i like them yeah?


 
I think youre assuming the original poster of this thread is just going to rush out and buy a dingo....id say by starting this topic it proves they are trying to find out about them before she/he does !


----------



## Khagan (Oct 30, 2007)

Lucas said:


> I think of them as native but there are alot of people on the fence. Alot of people think of them as introduced.
> 
> Are pigs, goats, horses, cats etc going to become native after a few thousand years?



If you think pig, goats, horses, cats do you think Australian? When you think dingo do you think Australian?

Personally i think of dingo as Australian, regardless of where it originally came from.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the thing to keep in mind is it won't be the first or last time someone keeps a dingo as a pet. I think if you are vigilant about it's upbringing you won't have a problem. There are far more dangerous breeds out there if people want to get picky about it. 

I love it how people get all snooty about it :lol:


----------



## bump73 (Oct 30, 2007)

I find it interesting that a lot of people against keeping them, and recommending other breeds, have been against keeping exotic species of reptiles in Aus.

Could'nt this be looked at in the same repect...Should'nt we be keeping natives, or in the dingos case "naturalised" animals over exotic species???

I know it's a bit of a leap seeing as how long other dogs have been in australia for, but rabbits have been around for just as long and i don't think there would me many who would'nt mind replacing all rabbits with bandicoots, bilbys or similar native animals that have suffered due to the introduction of them. 

Sorry to go off on a tangent but i have met a beautiful placid dingo and i don't think they deserve the reputation they have got...

Ben


----------



## Lucas (Oct 31, 2007)

Dingos are a fantastic animal. Like any animal, owners should know how to care for it properly.

If you want one go and get one.:lol:


----------



## Renee (Oct 31, 2007)

I think that they are amazing animals. I stayed on a farm for about 5 weeks a few years back, and the owner had a dingo cross cattle dog. It was the lovliest natured dog I think I have ever seen, wouldn't hurt a fly. She was really sweet, and no problems around kids at all.


----------



## NinaPeas (Oct 31, 2007)

I suppose if you are ready to put the health and welfare above the novelty fact of owning a dingo, and you have the space and money to put towards proper fencing AND feeding (I don't think it's fair to give it canned food), plus, you have a plan that is fair for the animal just in case it is a danger to be around, then fine, get a dingo


----------

